# Caritas Health Shield INC



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Spoke to a broker today. Asked some specific questions. This is health coverage for my wife not me. After reading their printed propaganda. I did the Google thing. Pretty much pros and cons. But the majority was from 2-4 years back.
Have any one had any dealings with these folks?


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Google says it's a scam.

Caritas Health Shield, INC Scam: Beware! Caritas Health Sheild Scam!

They used to call me via my Globe cell service. First time I encountered a genuine telemarketer. My spider sense tingled when all I could hear in the banter was Free this and Free that. Hung up.

That was the end of the calls and the unending spam text alerts and offers came! 

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/business/05/14/14/globe-files-complaint-vs-caritas-shield-over-text-spam


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

galactic said:


> Google says it's a scam.
> 
> Caritas Health Shield, INC Scam: Beware! Caritas Health Sheild Scam!
> 
> ...


Only 1 blogger from 2012 says its a scam lots of info on the blog but its all over 1-2 years old. 
The company is real I contacted The Medical City and The clinic here in Antipolo, both state it is a legitimate company. Thats why I posted here. Google is great but not everything you read there is true. Now no doubt there are unscrupulous people who will rob you blind. If you have dealt with almost any building contractor you know what I mean. I was hoping someone here had dealt with the company. I guess a trip to the main office is in order


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

A check on the DTI and SEC website states they are Registered.
They also have a foundation.

DTI BNRS - Business Name Search

SEC iRegister

Caveat, _"This facility gives an indication on whether or not a given corporation or partnership is registered with the SEC under the Corporation Code of the Philippines. The name(s) generated using this facility, however, is not an indication that the identified corporation is authorized to sell to the public, securities or other investment instruments."_


----------

